# Super Mario 64 - Ultimate Bowser



## HansZimmer

An other musical piece for the Talkclassical best videogame soundtrack award.

You can give your vote with the poll, if you want.

This music was originally composed by Koji Kondo for the final battle of the videogame Super Mario 64, where Super Mario has to fight his antagonist, Bowser, to save the princess Peach.

A youtube channel provided a reorchestration of this theme.







The original music of Koji Kondo is a simple organ arrangement.


----------



## Chibi Ubu

I'll give the lower score of the two, the solo keyboard piece is better.


----------



## HansZimmer

Closed. Result: 3.6.


----------

